# casting question



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2017)

Getting ready to put together a pressure pot and I had a question. If I place tube in molds like the ones I use for Mesa style pens in the pot, is the pressure going to force resin inside the tubes? Or do I need to make stoppers with a hole in them to allow the pressure inside the tube to increase with the pressure outside the mold?

Or am I just way off and no issues at all?

Thanks!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2017)

Most of the ones I've seen have stoppers to keep the resin from going into the tubes


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Most of the ones I've seen have stoppers to keep the resin from going into the tubes



Yes, the stopper is there to keep resin out but I'm wondering if the inside of the tube isn't vented to the outside will the pressure force resin past the stopper into the tube? Or drive the stopper way inside? Or something of that sort....


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2017)

Mine isn't. It has holes in the wall of the silicone molds where the stopper fit into, through the walls into the tubes. No vents


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2017)

You will need a power source to hook up to the tubes that will be strong enough to compensate for the pressure. I've got just the thing, send me your address and a couple hundred for shipping...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Mine isn't. It has holes in the wall of the silicone molds where the stopper fit into, through the walls into the tubes. No vents



And you place these into a pressure pot with no issues?


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> And you place these into a pressure pot with no issues?


Yep here's the ones I use.

Molds

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 10, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Yep here's the ones I use.
> 
> Molds



Well, if you place them in a pressure pot without issue I'll give it a whirl. I was probably over thinking it about the open area inside the pen tube when it goes into the pot.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes I place them in my Harbor freight paint pot that I use for casting under pressure. Normally I don't go above 50 - 60# and haven't seen any problems with them. Every once in a while if I don't get them seated firmly I have seen a little resin on the inside of the tubes. I've been able to clean those out with a drill bit or an end mill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Getting ready to put together a pressure pot and I had a question. If I place tube in molds like the ones I use for Mesa style pens in the pot, is the pressure going to force resin inside the tubes? Or do I need to make stoppers with a hole in them to allow the pressure inside the tube to increase with the pressure outside the mold?
> 
> Or am I just way off and no issues at all?
> 
> Thanks!


I agree with Barry. I use the same method and it works well for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cast two batches in the last week, pushing my pot to 90 - 95 psi, and I had no problems Colin. Using an HDPE mold with holes drilled for plugs. I had resin push out and fill the holes around the plugs, but nothing went down the tubes.


----------

